
Best Browsers of 2018 – Move Over Chrome - drbh
https://medium.com/@david.richard.holtz/best-browsers-of-2018-how-i-broke-my-chrome-addiction-and-the-beauty-of-modern-browsers-28f20d0fa517
======
kup0
I don't really like Safari either, but I find the snippy "this is trash"
followed by no real criticism to be unnecessarily dismissive.

This heavily pushed Brave for its ad-fighting, but most browsers can accept
things like uMatrix/uBlock Origin, which ultimately provides even more
control, so is it really that important of a benefit of Brave?

Also "Move Over Chrome" is an interesting way to frame these "reviews" since
two of the top-rated options in the list are... Chrome and Chromium.

I'm having trouble really understanding what this article is trying to get at

